
/r/Bitcoins inside job - magicalswami
https://np.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/7eil12/evidence_that_the_mods_of_rbitcoin_may_have_been/
======
magicalswami
"After the massive amount of research we put into this, we believe that at
least one moderator of /r/Bitcoin must have been either aware of the bot's
plans (and allowed it to place blame on others), or have executed the attack
themselves. This is most likely the moderator who immediately approved the
[CU-1] comment. Other moderators may or may not have been involved. Meaning,
yes, we believe that a moderator of /r/Bitcoin either directed or was
complicit in the hacking of many of their own Bitcoin Reddit user accounts."

